# OOOOhhhhhh, Bacon......



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Gregk (Dec 18, 2008)

NOMNOMNOM


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 18, 2008)

Jesus CHRIST that's a heart-attack in a frying pan!! And fucking hell I'm hungry right now 

Strange forum choice though my friend


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 18, 2008)

Mmmm... bacon weave...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow..I can hear you all getting fatter


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 18, 2008)

^ 

Just remember, "around every fat man is an even fatter man trying to close in."


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh damn, is that what that sound is? It's the sound of progress, the sound of deliciousity.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 18, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Oh damn, is that what that sound is? It's the sound of progress, the sound of deliciousity.



.......Squeal....


----------



## eegor (Dec 18, 2008)

This is the symbol of greatness. The inventor of this is a real forward-thinker. It's people like this that show me the world still has some hope.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 18, 2008)

Mmmm, do want! But why is this in the GMD forum


----------



## Variant (Dec 18, 2008)

Are we testing to verify that the mods have really abandoned us via the mg.org exodus?  Cuz' this is obviously off topic.


----------



## eegor (Dec 18, 2008)

Look, something that contains genius of this magnitude cannot be bounded by mere forum categories. It has the heart of a lone wolf, roaming from sub-forum to sub-forum, spreading its wisdom to the lucky few who have the blessing of an encounter with it. Do not judge this topic based on the subject matter of its contents, but rather gaze deeper, into its soul, and realize that its meaning is far superior to that of labels.


----------



## mat091285 (Dec 18, 2008)

yum


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 18, 2008)

Eegor speaketh the truth. So I figure I'll post something bacony that is also music related.

Click Me (Work Suitable).


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Dec 18, 2008)

Surely, the sizzling of bacon being cooked could be called music. It is to me at least.


----------



## Harry (Dec 18, 2008)

No idea what this has to do with General Music discussions
But holy hell, that bacon looks amazing. I just ate breakfast, and now want to eat more after seeing those pics


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 18, 2008)

Variant said:


> ... this is obviously *related to food*.



 and moved.

And dayaam - I  bacon!


----------



## sami (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Harry (Dec 18, 2008)

Diet Coke with Bacon


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 18, 2008)

It's in GMD because sizzling bacon is the music of the fatness revolution. We sing along with fat grunts and groans from our heart attacks


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 18, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> No idea what this has to do with General Music discussions
> But holy hell, that bacon looks amazing. I just ate breakfast, and now want to eat more after seeing those pics



What musician doesn't love bacon?


----------



## Harry (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm gonna stop looking at this thread, it quite literally is making me want to eat


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 19, 2008)

sami said:


>


Only in America.


----------



## sami (Dec 19, 2008)

'The land where starbucks came from. Don't you forget it!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 19, 2008)

True. Ya got me there. But it's nothing compared to bacon flavored diet coke.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 19, 2008)

damn  that's insane


----------



## Tiger (Dec 20, 2008)

Turbaconducken (Turducken Wrapped in Bacon) | Bacon Today


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 20, 2008)

^


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 21, 2008)

I disagree.

Turducken = Epic Win

Bacon Wrapped Turducken
*= ASTRONOMICALLY EPIC WIN!!*


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2008)

*BACON BACON BACON BACON BACON BACON BACON BACON WHERE?!?!?
*
Chewy... yummy... smoky *BACON!
*


----------



## playstopause (Dec 21, 2008)

:heartattack:


----------



## sami (Dec 21, 2008)

back in my Call of Duty 2 sniper clan days, one of the clan members was a bacon freak. I made this flash movie for him (contains some nsfw text).

BACON! BACON! BACON! BACON!


----------



## sami (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 14, 2009)

McDonalds bacon upsets me, im there thinking "mmm bacon alright" then i start eating it and its the worst flavour ever it tastes like it went bad about 3 week ago.


----------



## CrashRG (Feb 14, 2009)

damn......those are some hellacious bacon weaving skills you've got man.......


----------



## Concerto412 (Feb 14, 2009)

holy fuck, my heart hurts.


----------



## Vairocarnal (Mar 4, 2009)

eegor said:


> Look, something that contains genius of this magnitude cannot be bounded by mere forum categories. It has the heart of a lone wolf, roaming from sub-forum to sub-forum, spreading its wisdom to the lucky few who have the blessing of an encounter with it. Do not judge this topic based on the subject matter of its contents, but rather gaze deeper, into its soul, and realize that its meaning is far superior to that of labels.



You are correct sir, however, I may point out that it's meaning is FAR inferior to the pain of pork induced cardiac arrest.


----------



## Flux_Architect (Mar 4, 2009)

Supposedly this is good with Jalapenos and Chorizo inside as well....

Mexi-Bacon-Cheese Roll.


----------



## Concerto412 (Mar 4, 2009)

And I thought I ate unhealthy, I love bacon to death but this is making me crave celery!

*That said, cooking bacon into a pancake is pure godless indulgence. And so damn good.


----------

